# nice head dropping trick



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Just takes the right tailor....


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

I really would like to try and make this and use it when I hand out candy to the TOT's. If anyone has ANY suggestions on how this is done your input would be appreciated.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

The trick is called "Head Off Shoulders" and you can find instructions on-line.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Very cool


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

spokanejoe said:


> I really would like to try and make this and use it when I hand out candy to the TOT's. If anyone has ANY suggestions on how this is done your input would be appreciated.


My version:




The Instructable I used:
http://www.instructables.com/id/Head...-MUST-SEE-FUN/

It's a secret. Don't tell anyone.
;-)


----------

